# 2016 Crevalle 26 Bay $89,995 SOLD



## Chimanor79 (Aug 10, 2019)

This recent trade in is available and ready for the water. This 2016 Crevalle 26 Bay boat is powered by a Yamaha F300 Four Stroke Engine with 367 hours of use! This is an awesome the can be used inshore or offshore! It is equipped with a Jack Plate, Power Pole Blade, upgraded 12" Lowrance in the dash, tons of seating and forward deck cushions, tackle storage drawer, underwater lights and much more! One owner who just stepped up to much larger boat! This boat is also paired with a tandem axle aluminum trailer!

Cal or Text john at 630.688.5990 for more information.


----------

